# "Charlie Sheen" In High Demand At California Maijuana Dispensaries



## FruityBud (Mar 7, 2011)

When Charlie Sheen announced last week that he was high on a drug called Charlie Sheen, everyone laughed. Well, now everyone can keep right on laughing and get the munchies afterward.  Yes, just as Miley Cyrus's infamous bong-smoking video caused a sharp rise in salvia sales in Los Angeles head shops, the Two and a Half Men star's rants have given rise to a new strain of marijuana called--what else?--Charlie Sheen. And the aptly named weed is reportedly so potent that it's practically flying off the shelves.

According to TMZ, a new strain of cannabis is becoming increasingly popular in many California marijuana dispensaries. Some obvious marijuana marketing genius decided to name the new grass strain Charlie Sheen for reasons that require no explanation. Since the uber-popular new variety of pot went on sale last week, it's reportedly sold so well, that suppliers have "had to start growing more."

The question on the as yet non-stoned minds of many is: Has the winner warlock dropped in yet to try a hit of Charlie Sheen? No one seems to know, and if they know they're not telling. But the answer is probably not. Why should he? After all, he's high on himself. And winning.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6b665ms*


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 8, 2011)

Can anybody tell me the genetics behind this?

My guess is GreenCrack x Herijuana!!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

With the way people claim & name "new strains" there's no telling what it might be.  But if its connected to Charlie it prolly means it either makes you money or makes you stupid.

Maybe its ditchweed made from crew carcass or the breeding 2 and a half males.  Hmmm...


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> With the way people claim & name "new strains" there's no telling what it might be.  But if its connected to Charlie it prolly means it either makes you money or makes you stupid.
> 
> Maybe its ditchweed made from crew carcass or the breeding 2 and a half males.  Hmmm...


......:rofl:.....


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 8, 2011)

Winning


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2011)

I am growing some Charlie Sheen right now....it keeps leaving the flowering tent and showing up drunk and high on blow at the local pubs...oh and 7 different women are suing it for Paternity.....


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 8, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am growing some Charlie Sheen right now....it keeps leaving the flowering tent and showing up drunk and high on blow at the local pubs...oh and 7 different women are suing it for Paternity.....


 
Sounds like a tough strain to grow.  :doh:


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Sounds like a tough strain to grow.  :doh:




Oh it is.....it never wants to go lights out so who knows if it will hermie.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2011)

I dont want none of that weed. Smoke that and yur gonna get Stupid,,, and Fired.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 8, 2011)

i'd smoke it!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2011)

I aint touchen this one, slowmo.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 8, 2011)

lol apprently i am. lmao


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 8, 2011)

i smoked some charlie sheen. it made me really loopy and attracted the attention of a lot of expensive whores. I also have been winning at board games and all my munchies taste of tigers blood. I took it back to the clinic and was told these are the standard side effects. 

lol


4real its just SFV OG


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2011)

"Chalie Sheen" is A cannibus/cocane hybrid water with viagra and mushroom tea.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 8, 2011)

:rofl: 

:48:


----------

